# The Bonk



## Dunneryak (Oct 25, 2012)

so i usually eat croissants and have coffee and **** loads of water on the trail....
just watching a video and this guy is eating gummy bears and gels???
what do you do?
i have got the Bonk (i think from eating sweet things) and 15k out from base its not nice.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't eat whilst riding. I have enough stored energy in the fat in my love handles to ride 500 miles. 

However if you eat croissants, gummy bears and gels your blood sugar will be so high you won't be able to access that stored fat and you will... BONK.


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> I don't eat whilst riding. I have enough stored energy in the fat in my love handles to ride 500 miles.
> 
> However if you eat croissants, gummy bears and gels your blood sugar will be so high you won't be able to access that stored fat and you will... BONK.


I don't think that's how it works...


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Dunneryak said:


> so i usually eat croissants and have coffee and **** loads of water on the trail....
> just watching a video and this guy is eating gummy bears and gels???
> what do you do?
> i have got the Bonk (i think from eating sweet things) and 15k out from base its not nice.


Is your piss clear? You need to pre hydrate daily before the ride. No amount of water just before and during will unbonk you.

Also do the bread carbs before the ride and the sugar during.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

I thought The Bonk was some new Trek fat bike model or suspension to replace ABP that was going to make me ride super fast. Again I leave disappointed.


----------



## windsurfdog (Apr 5, 2018)

Riding N. FL heat and humidity necessitates good electrolyte balance as well as sugar/carbs. SaltStick caps get the job done for me. GU gels are my go-to for a quick sugar boost on the trail. Both easily travel in hydration fanny pack along with 1.5L of water, a couple of Clif bars and some tools. After riding in the summer here, the fall/winter/spring season is a breeze...


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> I don't eat whilst riding. I have enough stored energy in the fat in my love handles to ride 500 miles.
> 
> However if you eat croissants, gummy bears and gels your blood sugar will be so high you won't be able to access that stored fat and you will... BONK.


That works fine so long as you are remaining in a aerobic state, but if you're riding requires anaerobic bursts, especially if they are sustained or frequent, your body will not be able to convert fat to energy fast enough to keep up with energy demands and cause you to bonk. Eventually, your body will begin breaking down muscle for energy stores and then You get into a self defeating cycle of trading off muscle for energy.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Cerpss said:


> I thought The Bonk was some new Trek fat bike model or suspension to replace ABP that was going to make me ride super fast. Again I leave disappointed.


That'd be Bonktrager.


----------



## Dunneryak (Oct 25, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> That'd be Bonktrager.


lol...very good...


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

Lone Rager said:


> That'd be Bonktrager.


That's way better than my comment

My comment was kind of funny when it was originally posted in the Trek forum. Now it sounds like I'm on crack


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Cerpss said:


> I thought The Bonk was some new Trek fat bike model or suspension to replace ABP that was going to make me ride super fast. Again I leave disappointed.


Or perhaps you're thinking of Reeb's Bonkadonk? I don't think they make that model anymore. Sorry to disappoint you again.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

I'll have at least 1 nutria-grain bar per hour, anything over 2 hours and I'll pack a few PB&J sandwiches. Bonking sucks big time, bring food and eat it throughout the ride. I don't eat gummy bears while not riding, so there's no chance I'll eat them during a ride, but I'm sure others out there swear by it. I avoid anything with chocolate, its a known migraine trigger for me and it sucks because a lot of energy/powerbars have chocolate.


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

If I bonk I need sugar, I carry apple sauce pouches. Works fast, gives me a lot of energy and don’t upset my stomach. It’s natural sugar vs candy sugar.


----------

